# Compaq JBL Platinum Computer Speakers Won't Work?



## Alcohol120 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, I have a farely new Computer, with Windows XP and a 28 GB hard drive Computer, its a DELL, made in 1999,2000, works well, used an old monitor on it, then my friend gave me his Compaq Monitor and matching speakers that attach onto them, there are 3 cords, a plugin to the video card, and 2 other cords that i dont know wat they do, looks like u pplug a subwoofer into one of them or something, anyways i plugged them in and realized i needed an adapter for them, so i went downstairs got an adapter that says 2v,4v,8v,12v adapter, it needed a 12v adapter so i plugged that 1 in, the the speaker like turned on, i clicked to button, it popped out and i turned it on high and popped it back in, then i turned on computer, and they didn't work? Help?


----------



## Thebighat99 (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though your adapter says 12v it may not be the right polarity as the speakers. Meaning the tip may be positive and the speaker may be negative. Also the adapter must be 1A or higher 1A stands for one Amp. The adapter must also be 12v AC to 12v DC. If he gave you a Compaq Monitor one of those cords should be for power to plug right into the monitor. The old monitors had the power adapter built right into it. Then you could just hang the speakers on the monitor. Also make sure you have the speakers connected into the PC correctly. Check to see if you got the speakers configured correctly. Under control panel then sound and audio devices.

I am using a pair of these speakers I found at good will. I paid like 3 bucks for them. When I got them home I found out it had the wrong adapter. I liked the speakers so well I went to Radio Shack(USA store) got a adapter 3-12v 1A adapter part# 273-029. What was really cool is I took the speakers in and they put the tip for the adapter on in the store. They tested them to see if the polarity was right. So I paid in all about 23 dollars for the speakers. But I really like these old speakers the sound is grate for 23 bucks you could not get the same sound from a new set for the same cost.

I hope some of this helps.


----------

